# Mateo At 6 Months- New Pics!



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

We spent an afternoon in Central Park and took a few pics:
BTW, he is now 6 months and about 64 pounds... and still the biggest mush ever


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

A couple more-- (Mateo finds a friend)











-


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

He is SUCH a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is so cute. That last photo looks like they decided to head off down the road to get ice cream.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I love that big squishy face! He's adorable....and growing up fast!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww what a smooshy face! I can't believe how huge he is already!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Absolutely GORGEOuS and SO sweet looking! Mateo is one BIG BOY. Thanks for the photos of the Big Baby-b-careful, since Buck's mama wouldn't let me have him, I might have to start looking at Mateo. <LOLOL>


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

He is lovely, beautiful coat


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh my goodness how adorable!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Such a sweet, smooshy face.  He looks like he doesn't have a mean bone anywhere in that big ol' body!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Probably the only place in the world I could recognize the park from watching TV. Law and Order


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Who wouldn't want to hug that neck and kiss that face! Looks like a frenchie or a boston he's playing with...cute.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! Yeah-- his temperament is very sweet, stable and calm, and he has a high tolerance for stress-- everything one would want in a big Mastiff . Not actually sure when (or if) his guarding instinct will kick in- maybe after adolescence. As of now, he is everybody's long-lost friend...

By the way, his little friend was a little Boston Terrier girl named Bebe, who happens to be a working actor; she has been in print ads for Target, as well as a couple of t.v. commercials.
And apparently she has a ball doing it. Hmm... I kinda like the idea of a dog bringing in a paycheck now and then!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Mhy cousin's daughter has a bulldog who is now posing for calendars and businesses. Definitely a way to make them pay their own way!

I keep telling Snorkels I think it's time she got her own apartment, but so far she's refusing to get a job.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Thanks, everyone! Yeah-- his temperament is very sweet, stable and calm, and he has a high tolerance for stress-- everything one would want in a big Mastiff . Not actually sure when (or if) his guarding instinct will kick in- maybe after adolescence. As of now, he is everybody's long-lost friend...
> 
> By the way, his little friend was a little Boston Terrier girl named Bebe, who happens to be a working actor; she has been in print ads for Target, as well as a couple of t.v. commercials.
> And apparently she has a ball doing it. Hmm... I kinda like the idea of a dog bringing in a paycheck now and then!


Khan doesn't have that guarding instinct until my husband goes out of town. When I'm by myself in the house he puts his "Man Pants" on! Everything about him changes. He's much more alert to any and all sounds outside and his bark is MUCH Deeper. He knows that it's his job to keep mom safe. When dad comes home, he goes back to being a big ole softie!! Couldn't ask for a better temperament. 

I love the fact that his friend is a BT. Just like Khan and Shelby. What is it about the BIG dogs playing so well with the small ones. Love it!!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

This breed is awesome! beautiful dog!


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

I LOVE him. So freaking cute.. dogue de bordeaux are my second favourite mastiff breed . How could you not love that squishy face?


----------

